# Diagrama Philco Lcd modelo plf3211t



## nilda muller (May 25, 2014)

hola chicos ,buenos dias , necesitaria saber si se puede conseguir este diagrama o cual es en noblex o sanyo ,ya que no lo puedo conseguir  el problema es que el tv se enciende tiene sonido pero no imagen ,gracias x orientarme ...


----------

